# Duda sobre preamplificador para ampli de 400w RMS



## alemayol (May 25, 2011)

Hola colegas estoy armando este amplificador y estaba buscando algun preamplificador valvular porque tengo 2 valvulas 12ax7 y las quiero utilizar de preamplificador aca dejo el diagrama del amplificador y abajo el diagrama del preamplificador valvular se podra adaptar este preamplificador aca? sonara bien? desde ya MUCHAS GRACIAS.. 






ese es el ampli pero le puse mosfets irfp250 y irfp9250. 





y el preamplificador.

el pre lo tengo echo pero no lo he probado mucha gente me dise que tendria que ser alreves pre con FETS y salida valvular no se que hacer.....

http://www.imagengratis.org/?v=25052011211.jpg

http://www.imagengratis.org/?v=25052011210.jpg


----------



## pandacba (May 25, 2011)

Los triodos suenan muy bien y deberia andar bien con el ampli que tenes


----------



## alejandroads (May 25, 2011)

Muy bueno el ampli, imresionante, felicitaciones!


----------



## alemayol (May 25, 2011)

bueno entonses sigo para adelante el viernes me compro el TRAFO me sale 780 pesos salidas 
60v+60v+12v+12v+220v+6v a medida que lo valla terminando voy a subir fotos y videos de apoco !! ..
solo me preocupacion era que sonara mal o muy bajo con ese PRE. tienen algun pre que suene bien? tengo aparte de las 12ax7 las 6EU7 que supuestamente son iguales entre ellas con doble triodo lo que cambian son los pines no es asi? aparte de este me estoy armando 3 amplis mas uno con un 
STK4192 de 50w+50w y quiero usar en el un preamplificador con las 6EU7 !


----------



## 5y3gt (Jul 20, 2015)

Mi primer hilo, quiero dedicarselo a la idea que tengo en la cabeza, de un nuevo proyecto de montaje a Valvulas.
Se trata de hacer un preamplifiacador a valvulas para alimentar etapas amplificadoras tambien de valvulas que ya tengo en uso hace unos años. En el 2010, acabé el montaje de un amplificador push-pull basado en el mitico Mullard 5-20, en estereo. Quiero reproducir el sonido de las fuentes de baja señal, tales como tocadiscos, receptores de radio de Hi-Fi, reproductor de CD, y cualquier otro dispositivo con salida de linea.
De la literatura de valvulas que tengo, destaco para este tema el libro Vacum Tube Audio. En el viene un esquema que te dá una idea y puede servir perfectamente para realizar lo que tengo en mente.
En este libro, se menciona las valvulas 6EU7, que son electricamente similares a las ECC83, pero diseñadas para obtener muy bajo ruido.
Esta valvula se creó principalmente para amplificar las señales procedentes de los Pickups de los tocadiscos y precisamente, por eso quiero experimentar con ella.
El esquema del libro, consta de varias etapas, tales como Amplifcador de tension para Phono, incluyendo un ecualizador pasivo RIAA, que utiliza una 7025 o 12ax7a, que yo quiero emplear una 6eu7. Un amplificador de tension empleando una 5879, que es basicamente un pentodo de señal tipo Ef86, pero con otra distribucion de patillas, que yo no voy a montar, ya que no soy cantante.
En la segunda etapa, el autor del libro usa un doble triodo 6EU7, como control de tono.
En la tercera etapa, que sirve de buffer o adaptador de impedancias, se utiliza otra 7025, que pienso mantener en mi montanje tal cual, usando dos 12ax7a silvanya que tengo.
En definitiva, en montaje de este libro, nos dice el autor con bastante honradez, que literalmente ha copiado estos sencillos esquemas de los libros datasheet de los fabricantes, tales como RCA. Asi que, la cosa la verdad no parece compleja, mas allá, de lo que conlleva un montaje usando valvulas.
Vamos a utilizar, señales muy bajas, por lo tanto hay que extremar la calidad del montaje, usando componentes de cierta calidad y esmerar el montaje.
Una parte importante de los ruidos de estos equipos, se producen y se inducen por las fuentes de alimentacion, en mi caso, estoy pensando en montarla en un chasis aparte. Voy a utilizar para el chasis, el material que suelo usar habitulamente, el acero inoxidable.
La fuente, la haré regulada y estabilizada. Voy a emplear tambien valvulas para este menester, aun no esta perfilado la cosa, tengo por aqui en el cajón una 6AS7 que puede servir, pero quizas sea muy grande para esto. Hay que ver si a lo mejor, con una ECL 85 me puede servir.
Las tensiones de filamentos, las voy a poner en continua y estabilizadas usando los famosos Lm 317K.
El montaje del Preamplificador, estoy pensando en hacerlo punto a punto o empleando unas regletas fenolicas dual-line.
Que os parece la idea?
Alguien tiene algo similar?? 
Saludos, Fran


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 21, 2015)

5y3gt, te invito a visitar mi post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-estereo-valvular-50w-rms-canal-hi-fi-81356/, ahí encontrarás todos los preamplificadores desarrollados por RCA entre los años 1959/60 y son los que vos comentás, es un amplificador estéreo integrado, y todos los pre que llevan 7025/12AX7 los he reemplazado por 6EU7, sin ningún inconveniente, espero que te sirva para tu proyecto.-

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------

